# Is it just me?



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I do the same, whether heading out to the farm or wherever and the binos are in the trk., especially if there are geese in the field and drainage ditches, watching yotes use them in order to get closer and figure out if they can run fast enough to catch one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, it's not just you. Took some really cool videos and stills today of some Eastern Bluebirds. One vid had a shot of a red-bellied woodpecker male and a male bluebird. I'll be posting the video on Youtube when I get a chance. Also, shot videos of a whopper raccoon early morning. No crosshairs. I love animals - and, not just the delicious kind.

The shot attached is a still taken with my Canon movie camera this morning while I was deer hunting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's just you short...lol. I think most of us enjoy watching wildlife.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

I do it too. Can't tell you how many times I've nearly driven off the road looking for deer or coyotes. At my coyote honey hole, I'm not allowed to hunt deer, and there are tons of them. I get to just watch them without planning how to maneuver in on them or anything like that. Just sit and watch. I do mess with them sometimes with my caller, though. That's fun too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep...just you, no one else that I know does it either. I did an internet search and it came up Short.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha, ha, and ha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you....Thank you very much !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I posted earlier on this short topic but I guess I forgot 1 button. Good one YD.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Enjoying all the sights mother nature provides is what makes for

a great day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly, BW. Sometimes there's nothing better to do. And, that's why the camera is at my side. Sometimes we lose focus on the fact that even though hunting may be slow, we are still doing just what we want to do. And, that's what's so great about being an American.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

One of my projects for next year is to hang a couple of song bird feeders near my blinds.

Really enjoy watching the birds and it helps pass the time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Having chickadees land on your shoulder or hat while making den sets was always kind of neat.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Hassell and BW. I put a suet feeder near a blind and had a friend there with me deer hunting. We had the windows open and he commented about the birds just mere feet away when one chickadee bumped him in the back of the head and passed right through the blind's window.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Short said:


> The only bird that has ever landed on me was a pigeon...and it pooped on me...so birds landing on me isn't good.


So whats that tell ya???????

And I too stop and watch the wildlife. Just today I was pulled over making a phone call and saw a buck out in the brush. Got out the binoculars and watched it as he walked around and then went off into a little stand of trees. He looked around and then layed down for an afternoon siesta.


----------

